# Mikrofon hallt ein wenig nach in Discord und Teamspeak



## Swiggle (8. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,  
habe ein Renkforce ST-60 USB an der Creative G5 angesteckt. Das Mikro steht vor mir auf dem Tisch mit einem Popschutz. Ein Schwenkarm ist noch nicht vorhanden momentan. Im Discord und Teamspeak habe ich nun das 'Problem' das es etwas hallt und man eben die Tasten der Tastatur hört.

Kann ich gegen den Hall irgendwas machen? Ich vermute das dieser halt durch mein Zimmer entsteht. 
Würde eine Armhalterung die Tastaturgeräusche vorbeugen oder wäre das auch nicht optimal?


Viele Grüße.


----------



## JackA (8. September 2017)

Akustikmatten


----------



## Swiggle (8. September 2017)

Reichen da günstige oder muss ich da auf was 'besonderes' achten?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. September 2017)

Wie hast du eigentlich ein Mic mit USB-Schnittstelle an einer Soundkarte angeschlossen? Doch nicht wohl per Klinke des Kopfhörer-Ausgangs? 

Ein Schwenkarm eignet sich zur Entkopplung von Körperschall. Zum Beispiel dann, wenn der Schreibtisch oft in Schwingung versetzt wird (Umherräumen von Gegenständen, harter Aufschlag an der Tastatur, mal mit der Armlehne drangestoßen etc.). Wenn du in deinen Aufnahmen schonmal ein dumpfes Rumepln wahrnehmen kannst, dann könnte ein besseres Stativ durchaus helfen.

Den Hall kannst du verringern, indem du zunächst einmal die Erstreflexionsflächen mit Absorbern behandelst. Am besten eignen sich hier Breitbandabsorber, welche nicht nur die hohen Frequenzen dämpfen. Mit einfachem Schaumstoff wird es schnell dumpf, weil Mittel- und Tiefton überhaupt nicht beinträchtigt werden. Im günstigen Eigenbau kann man mit Mineralwolle ganz gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Einfach mal nach "DIY Breitbandabsorber" oder "Superchunks" erkundigen. Da gibt es hunderte Anleitungen im Netz 

PS: Tastatur mit O-Ringen oder Landig-Pads ausstatten und auf der Unterseite mit ein paar Gummi-Füßen entkoppeln. Das wirkt wahre Wunder!


----------



## Swiggle (9. September 2017)

Doch klar, per Klinke ab in den Kopfhörer Ausgang  Nein, natürlich nicht. Ist ganz normal per USB an der Soundkarte. Aufschlag der Tastatur hört man tatsächlich, auch wenn ich mit der Maus man etwas fester aufs Mauspad komme, merkt man halt wenn man bei Shootern kurbeln muss und öfter absetzt. 
 Landing Pads sind leider nicht möglich, kann die Tasten an der Logitech G810 nicht abnehmen... O-Ringe ist dann wahrscheinlich auch schwer :b

Wegen den Absorbern schau ich mal, danke.


----------



## JackA (10. September 2017)

Das was die G5 bietet ist ja auch nur ein USB Port, die Soundkarte vom Mikro selbst steckt im Mikro, d.h. du könntest es auch einfach am PC-Mainboard anstecken.

Der Hall entsteht, weil dein Mikro zu weit vom Mund weg ist und eben durchs Zimmer (selten sitzt einer im Tonstudio).
Bei Youtubern siehst du viele Anleitungsvideos wie sie ihr Zimmer "pimpen" um weniger Hall zu haben.


----------



## Swiggle (10. September 2017)

Ah ok, danke für die Info. Habs jetzt einfach näher rangestellt und es ist schon deutlich besser.


----------

